# Are there any home audio electronic crossovers?



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have the following: Dayton RS225-8, Dayton RS52, and some tweeter. I was thinking of building passive crossovers but realized they're so expensive. Is there an alternative, say electronic crossover?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Behringer DCX2496...more likely expensive but you can always change drivers and never have to worry about the xover components. Allows for TA, xovers, and EQ


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I would go active x-over for flexibility. Also ease of use and just makes life alot easier. Unless you know how to properly design passive units.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

drake78 said:


> I would go active x-over for flexibility. Also ease of use and just makes life alot easier. Unless you know how to properly design passive units.


Where would I get one?

Azn, that crossover you recommended has these "XLR" outputs. Is there any way I can convert them to audio L/R or red/white cables? Also, Behringer has a cheaper version ($129), is that one good?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Where would I get one?
> 
> Azn, that crossover you recommended has these "XLR" outputs. Is there any way I can convert them to audio L/R or red/white cables? Also, Behringer has a cheaper version ($129), is that one good?


They make XLR to RCA adapters. The Behringer unit mentioned also does baffle step compensation (I think that's what it is). I'm no expert but the people over at htguide forums say it's essentail for building speakers. Oh and they hate active setups for anything but subs. They say it colors the sound. 

Ryan


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Is this one any good?
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=248-668

Does that one have the baffle step compensation?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

shinjohn used that crossover for the tweeter testing. cheap and works.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Is this one any good?
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=248-668
> 
> Does that one have the baffle step compensation?


According to the people over at htguide it doesn't. At one time I planned on a TMWSS all active 4 way and I was going to use two of those for the Xover and was advised not to due to the lack of baffle step compensation and that active sucks (in their opinions of course). heh You can always try it and see if it sounds good. =D I should one day just put together an active 4 way... I just need the money.

Check my thread there if you want:

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=25094

Ryan


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

FYI, this crossover isn't a bad unit if you want something pretty basic. I don't think it would suit the needs of someone using it as the centerpiece of a high end audio system. You can't adjust slopes, and in 3-way mode, you can't under/overlap frequencies, etc.... i.e.- tuning capability/flexibility is NOT high. On the other hand, the sound quality isn't bad, and it serves its purpose for the basic testing that I do, and it works well for part time PA/DJ work also.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

|Tch0rT| said:


> The Behringer unit mentioned also does baffle step compensation (I think that's what it is). I'm no expert but the people over at htguide forums say it's essentail for building speakers. Oh and they hate active setups for anything but subs. They say it colors the sound.


Baffle step compensation, as one guy mentioned, would be covered with the DCX in the form of EQ. BSC isn't essential, but it's a step toward making things sound better.

I think you overgeneralized when you read what they wrote about hating active setups and coloring sound. They were making a point that it's 6 to one and a half dozen to another. It doesn't matter what you use, as long as your crossover does its job well.

I personally haven't used the DCX and it very well could lose detail like they were talking about, but I honestly doubt it makes THAT much of a difference in sound. Like I said though, I never used it or any other active crossover in the house.

Crossover building has a steep learning curve and there are certainly a lot of topics to cover. If you want to build a crossover "the right way", you need measurement gear, no doubt about it. If getting an active crossover and earing it up is fine with you, then do that.

If you're just looking to make a single speaker and nothing more for the house, then I'd recommend you use an already designed and proven setup, such as from Zaph, the HTGuide Mission Impossible section or many other DIY sites.


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Remember that a lot of these "home" guys still pay $1000 a foot for cable because they can "hear" the difference ...  

My only question about running active for the house is the lack of impedance control/compensation .. however you want to term it. Most of the upper end high quality passives that these guys build incorporate it and consider it quite important /shrug.


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Impedance control? The only reason people use zobel's is because they cant design keeping the real world in mind. These things are carry-overs from tube amps and such that require a "constant" impedance and cant handle much change.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Parts Express sells passives and will build passives for you, to your specs!

There is more than 1 way to skin a cat !


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I've done several active designs in the house. I've been running active for my listening area and ht now for a while. I would never go back.

I build home speakers and full ht systems for people on the side. And everytime I take the drivers, plop them in my test enclosures, and start testing, and modifying with my active setup.

When I get them where I want, I design the towers and passives around my settings from the active setup. 

Lots of people will test the rig, then build passives, test again, and modify....etc.

I just task between windows on my laptop, and adjust till it sounds/tests exactly as I want it to...


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I've done several active designs in the house. I've been running active for my listening area and ht now for a while. I would never go back.
> 
> I build home speakers and full ht systems for people on the side. And everytime I take the drivers, plop them in my test enclosures, and start testing, and modifying with my active setup.
> 
> ...


Backwoods, what active crossover are you using?


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, I've tried out several, and just recently started using the Rane 26z and love it. The dragnet software works great, and the ability to add a wireless bridge or access point made it wonderful to tune!

Now if I could just find a deal on an 88, I'd be all set.

The behringer 2496 units were nice, but just not as easy to navigate and as flexible. I prefer the rane over the dbx as well.


----------

